# Wasn't "Show ignored content" a thing?



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I may very well be confused about this, so I'll just put that out there.

I was noticing that in reading threads, they were seeming more disjointed than usual to me. On a hunch, I unignored a couple folks and then the thread made sense with their posts added back in. What surprised me was that there was no button saying "Show ignored content", which I remember there having been before when some content was hidden away due to ignoring. It had been that seeing that let me know that posts were missing and then it'd make more sense.

I thought that button had been there post-upgrade, but that's where my memory may be failing me. Anyone else have a recollection about this?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I don't have a lot of people ignored here, but I know on the verticalscope platform in other forums where I heavily ignore I will occasionally get the "show ignored content" banner, however 90% of the posts with ignored content will not show it.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I don't ignore people but the placeholder was there back on vBulletin.

Users complained about it and wanted no sign of the people they were ignoring and would rather the thread have gaps.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Mike Lang said:


> I don't ignore people but the placeholder was there back on vBulletin.
> 
> Users complained about it and wanted no sign of the people they were ignoring and would rather the thread have gaps.


Two different things. VBilletin had a placeholder per ignored post. Each placeholder had a link to show that post.

Xenforo had a single link at the bottom indicating stuff was ignored. Posts were completely suppressed. Clicking it restored all ignored posts, which were otherwise invisible.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I just ignored someone recently - and I am sometimes getting a placeholder for their message, and sometimes it's just like the user doesn't exist. I'm not sure why it's sometimes different.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

dthmj said:


> I'm not sure why it's sometimes different.


You're not running the stock forum software. Please use whatever thread exists for what you've hacked in via Tapermonkey, Stylebot, etc.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Mike Lang said:


> You're not running the stock forum software. Please use whatever thread exists for what you've hacked in via Tapermonkey, Stylebot, etc.


Ok, I disabled my "hacks".... Same thing.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I don't ignore anyone so I'd have to test. Please send me the links to where their content has a placeholder and where it doesn't.

Thanks


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I think what is happening is the first time I come across a post by an ignored user it shows the placeholder message. If I go back into the thread it's erased from existence, like the user doesn't exist. As I've tried it a few times - and the placeholder will be there - and then, go back in, the entire post is gone.


----------

